# Rts3200v?



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

i have some subs that were given to me and im not a big fan of subs especially ones that arent namebrand and only push 700watts but they are made by Roadmaster and are on the site but i cant find a pricetag anywhere on the net. how much do you guys think they could go for?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

how big are they? Is that 700 watts peak or RMS?

i ahve never heard of them, but depending on specs, you could get between 50-150 dollars


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I've heard of Roadmaster, but I know absolutely nothing about them. I do know they are a no-name brand that makes less-than-stellar products. Not sure how much you could get for those, maybe $50?


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

i think they only push 700watts max and they are 8's..maybe?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Haha u got them for free man...Id take w/e for free, even if I could make 5$ out of them...put it up on an audio site and take some offers.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

i need a starting point and besides i need a new motor so i need as much cash as i can get..


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll give you $20 :thumbup: j/k



no honestly, prolly $50 brand new. if they're used maybe $30


----------

